# سؤال للرجال وعليكم الجواب بدون انكار



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

بصوا بقى انا احترت فيكم ومش فهماكم وهتجننونى ركزو علشان تعرفو تجاوبو

بصوا بقى انا عندى اتنين اصحابى متجوزين بس الاتنين بينهم حاجة غريبة مشتركة لو اخت جوزهم  لبست ضيق او قصير يسلخوها تريقة وازاى جوزك سايبك وانتو عارفين الباقى لكن  لوالراجلين دول مراته  لبست كدا عادى جداا بلعكس بيبحبو انى مراتهم تلبس 

يعنى انتو تغيرو على اختكم ومراتكم لاا فهمونى بقى 
ا 

دى حاجة حاجة تانى 
ليه بعد الخلفة بتتغيرو اصحابى اجوازهم كانو رومانسين موت خلفو ولا بيطيقو يقعدو فى البيت لييه ما لازم الواحد يقلق اينعم لسه مخلفتش بس العلم بشىء برضو


----------



## ontarian (22 يونيو 2014)

دول رجالة مصر بس...عاهات....

رجالة الدول التانية بيفهموا ومش معقدين نفسياً كده....انتي كويسة المشكلة فيهم ماتقلقيش


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> دول رجالة مصر بس...عاهات....
> 
> رجالة الدول التانية بيفهموا ومش معقدين نفسياً كده....انتي كويسة المشكلة فيهم ماتقلقيش



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتنى باعلان انت جميل
صح يا ميرنا انتى كويسة  هما اللى مش طبيعين
عاوزين يتاقل عليهم ناس شيك ومتحضرة ومن داخلهم معقدين ومكلكعين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2014)

> دول رجالة مصر بس...عاهات....


الصراحه معجبنيش التشبيه ولا التعبير خالص !
رجاله مصر جدعان 

بس الموضوع اللي طرحته  أ.ميرنا
وجهات نظر بتختلف من شخص لأخر
 بس مش معني كدا ان حضرتك تقول علي رجاله بلدي عاهات ​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

السؤال اﻷول هيختلف أجابته من شخص للتانى على حسب شخصيته وطبيعته ..
يعنى أنا أتكلم عن نفسى ..
أنا معنديش مطلقا وموضوع غير قابل للنقاش أى لبس مش محتشم بالنسبة لمراتى لكن أختى متجوزة يبقى موضوعها مع جوزها مش معايا لكن قبل الجواز برضه كان ممنوع أى لبس غير محتشم ..
السؤال التانى بصراحة موضوع الرومانسية ده فى عوامل كتير بتأثر عليه زى مواعيد الشغل والظروف فى البيت ..
يعنى مش يبقى عيل قالب الليل نهار والنهار ليل وشوية سخن وشوية بيسنن والراجل لاعارف ينام ولا يشوف شغله كويس والمطلوب أنه يبقى رومانسى كأنه عايش هو ومراته لوحدهم ؟!


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> دول رجالة مصر بس...عاهات....
> 
> رجالة الدول التانية بيفهموا ومش معقدين نفسياً كده....انتي كويسة المشكلة فيهم ماتقلقيش



؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2014)

*بالنسبه لجزء الملابس *

*انا عن نفسي ماشي بقاعده ومش هاغيرها *
*(البسي اللي انتي عايزاه لكن مش علي حساب كرامتي )*

*اما جزء التغير بعد الخلفه *

*اعتقد انه 50% علي الزوج *
*و50% علي الزوجه *

*بمعني ان الزوج بعد ما بقي اب  فأنه بقدر الامكان بيحاول انه يأمن معيشه الزوجه واطفالها وتلاقيه بيكد ويسعي *
*دا بيؤدي الي انه بيهمل زوجته ....والزوجه برضه مع اعبأء البيت بتهمل زوجها *
*تلاقي الزوج اصبح مربوط في ساقيه وعمال ينحر ودماغه مش رايقه يقول كلمه حلوه لزوجته ...وبالتالي الزوجه هاتقول : يعني مفيش كلمه حلوه !! طب وحيات امك لوريك *​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

ontarian قال:


> دول رجالة مصر بس...عاهات....
> 
> رجالة الدول التانية بيفهموا ومش معقدين نفسياً كده....انتي كويسة المشكلة فيهم ماتقلقيش


لا مش صح التعبير اينعم ليهم طلعات غريبة فى بعض الاوقات بس محبش انى يكون دا التعبير عنهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

*بصى جوزك على ما تعوديه وابنك على ما تربيه 
انا بؤمن بالمثل ده اووووى 
طالما جوزك اتعود من البداية انك بتلبسى كدا 
خلالاص بيتعود 
جايز يكون اخته مش متعودة تلبس كدا واما بتجيى تلبس بيحس الموضوع غريب شوية 
اما بالنسبة للرومانسية دى تطور طبيعى 
فى الخطوبة الرجل بيبقى رومانسى جدااااااااا 
لانه بيبقى فى اشتياق من الطرفين 
بعد الجواز فى البداية بيبقى فى رومانسية لان لسة الاشتياق موجود 
شوية بشوية الرومانسية بتبتدى تقل 
علشان المشغوليات والتعود بقى خلاص روتين 
وبعدين الرجل بطبيعته مش بيعرق يعبر بالكلام زى الست 
علشان كدا متلمهوش دى طبيعة فيه 
تعبير الرجل بيبقى بحاجات تانية كتير غير الكلام 
وده مايمنعش ان فى رجالة تانى بتعرف تعبر بالكلام 

*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتنى باعلان انت جميل
> صح يا ميرنا انتى كويسة  هما اللى مش طبيعين
> عاوزين يتاقل عليهم ناس شيك ومتحضرة ومن داخلهم معقدين ومكلكعين


عارفة صدقينى هما نتيجى ثقافة مجتمع برضو يعنى تربيتهم طلعتهم كدا هو صحيح فى الحاجات الواحد لو عرف انو غلط فيها بيغيرها بس برضو القالب غالب 
اوقات لما تزنقيهم فى الكلام ميردوش بيبقو عارفين انهم غلط بس ضغوط كتير بتخليهم كدا


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الصراحه معجبنيش التشبيه ولا التعبير خالص !
> رجاله مصر جدعان
> 
> بس الموضوع اللي طرحته  أ.ميرنا
> ...


يا حمش انتا يا ابو دم حامى :love45:


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى جوزك على ما تعوديه وابنك على ما تربيه *
> 
> *انا بؤمن بالمثل ده اووووى *
> *طالما جوزك اتعود من البداية انك بتلبسى كدا *
> ...


 
مش كل الرجالة يا رورو فى رجالة يا حبيبتى شغالين بربنط ههههههه
 لكن هما تقدرى تقولى القلة القليلة بالنسبة للاغلبية بقا 
فدول  مطحونين فى الشغل والحياة والمصاريف والشغل  وكده يعنى
بزمتك كده ينفع يكون فى مجال للرومانسية اصلا
لكن والحق يقال فى بقا رومنسيات للمتزوجين ههههههه

انا سمتها كده  لانها بتكون رومانسية من نوع خاص يعنى مثلا
تلاقى زوجك العزيز يعملك مج نسكافية لما تبقى مصدعة :new6:
يجبلك بسبوسة اللى بتموتى فيها :new6: و يقوم مرة يدخل المطبخ يعمل حاجة يقوم غاسلك المواعين :new6:
الصبح يفضى باسكت الزبالة وياخدها ويملالك ازايز الميه ويحطها فى التلاجة:new6::new6: رومانسية دى ولا مش رومانسية يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا سمتها كده  لانها بتكون رومانسية من نوع خاص يعنى مثلا
> تلاقى زوجك العزيز يعملك مج نسكافية لما تبقى مصدعة :new6:
> يجبلك بسبوسة اللى بتموتى فيها :new6: و يقوم مرة يدخل المطبخ يعمل حاجة يقوم غاسلك المواعين :new6:
> الصبح يفضى باسكت الزبالة وياخدها ويملالك ازايز الميه ويحطها فى التلاجة:new6::new6: رومانسية دى ولا مش رومانسية يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس


*ايه ده على كدا بقى جوزى طلع رومانسى اجدعان وانا كنت ظالماه 
النبى الرجل بيعملى نسكافيه كتير واوقات من غير ما اطلب 
وبيجبلى بسبوسة كتير بس علشان هو كمان بيحبها هههههه 
لا لسة موصلناس لمرحلة ملى الازايز دى 
بس يا مسهل فى امل يعنى 
وانا اللى كنت ظالمة الرجل :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> السؤال اﻷول هيختلف أجابته من شخص للتانى على حسب شخصيته وطبيعته ..
> يعنى أنا أتكلم عن نفسى ..
> أنا معنديش مطلقا وموضوع غير قابل للنقاش أى لبس مش محتشم بالنسبة لمراتى لكن أختى متجوزة يبقى موضوعها مع جوزها مش معايا لكن قبل الجواز برضه كان ممنوع أى لبس غير محتشم ..
> السؤال التانى بصراحة موضوع الرومانسية ده فى عوامل كتير بتأثر عليه زى مواعيد الشغل والظروف فى البيت ..
> يعنى مش يبقى عيل قالب الليل نهار والنهار ليل وشوية سخن وشوية بيسنن والراجل لاعارف ينام ولا يشوف شغله كويس والمطلوب أنه يبقى رومانسى كأنه عايش هو ومراته لوحدهم ؟!


يعنى مش كلكم كدا زى الاتنين دول تغيرو على اختكم ومراتكم لاا 
ايوا بس برضو هى بتكون تعبانة ومحتاجة انك تكون رومانسى معاها اكتر من الاول لانى هى بتكون مضغوطة اعصاب وجسدى من شغل البيت لطلباته خصوصا لو اول بيبى بتكون اصلا مش فهماله وتاعب اعصابها وانتا تيجى تكمل عليها


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه ده على كدا بقى جوزى طلع رومانسى اجدعان وانا كنت ظالماه *
> *النبى الرجل بيعملى نسكافيه كتير واوقات من غير ما اطلب *
> *وبيجبلى بسبوسة كتير بس علشان هو كمان بيحبها هههههه *
> *لا لسة موصلناس لمرحلة ملى الازايز دى *
> ...


 
رومانسى يا بتى اومال ايه رومانسى ونص كمان
طالما عمل النسكافيه وجاب البسبوسة يبقا رومانسى جدا كمان ههههههههههه
عقبال كده يختى متقومى من النوم تلاقيه مشطب المطبخ ومالى ازايز التلاجة :new6::new6:


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *بالنسبه لجزء الملابس *
> 
> *انا عن نفسي ماشي بقاعده ومش هاغيرها *
> *(البسي اللي انتي عايزاه لكن مش علي حساب كرامتي )*
> ...


ماشى بس انتو تركيبة غريبة يعنى اصحابى اجوازهم يغيرو على اخواتهم ومراتهم لاا جوزى هيموتنى من الغيرة والنعمة لبسى عادى بس ميخلاش من الخناق باين عادة ولا ايه 
ماشى انتو الاتنين مضغوطين بس ليه متبتديش انتا معقول مش بتوحشكم ايام الرومانسية


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> رومانسى يا بتى اومال ايه رومانسى ونص كمان
> طالما عمل النسكافيه وجاب البسبوسة يبقا رومانسى جدا كمان ههههههههههه
> عقبال كده يختى متقومى من النوم تلاقيه مشطب المطبخ ومالى ازايز التلاجة :new6::new6:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
تصدقى انا افتوجئت :thnk0001:
لا يا نيفو لحد كدا ومعتقدش انها هتحصل ابدا 
انا بروح عند ماما يومين باجى الاقى كل الصينى فى الحوض 
تقوليش مستقصدنى يا اوختشى :t19:

*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى جوزك على ما تعوديه وابنك على ما تربيه
> انا بؤمن بالمثل ده اووووى
> طالما جوزك اتعود من البداية انك بتلبسى كدا
> خلالاص بيتعود
> ...


على فكرة حكاية التوعد دى انا مؤمنة بيها جداا عودته يخلع الشوز بتاعة برة الشقة :new6:
بس اللى انتو مش فاهمينى فيه الرومانسية ولا الحب بيموتو دى حاجة كدا زى المية والهوا بقول لمايكل امبارح هو احنا بعد ما ربنا يكرمنا وتخلف هتعاملنى معاملة الخدامين:bud: قالى ليه بتقول كدا قلتله اصلى كلو بيعمل كدا قالى لو هتغير منت اتغيرت من بدرى مش شرط موضوع الخلفة صدقته بصراحة


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقى انا افتوجئت :thnk0001:
> لا يا نيفو لحد كدا ومعتقدش انها هتحصل ابدا
> انا بروح عند ماما يومين باجى الاقى كل الصينى فى الحوض
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش تلاقيه بيكون زعلان منك علشان سيباه لوحده
يعنى اعد مأموص منك وهيغسلك مواعين كمان :new6:


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

نهاركم اسود علشان جوزك عملك نسكافية يبقى رومانسى دنا جوزى خارق على كدا اوقات يخرجنى فى مكان هادى  واوقات شموع والجو ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> على فكرة حكاية التوعد دى انا مؤمنة بيها جداا عودته يخلع الشوز بتاعة برة الشقة :new6:
> بس اللى انتو مش فاهمينى فيه الرومانسية ولا الحب بيموتو دى حاجة كدا زى المية والهوا بقول لمايكل امبارح هو احنا بعد ما ربنا يكرمنا وتخلف هتعاملنى معاملة الخدامين:bud: قالى ليه بتقول كدا قلتله اصلى كلو بيعمل كدا قالى لو هتغير منت اتغيرت من بدرى مش شرط موضوع الخلفة صدقته بصراحة



*ههههههههههه شوفتى بقى فعلا على ما تعوديه على اى حاجة عاوزاه يعملها 
اكيد مش بيموتوا وبتفضل موجوده بس مش بتظهر غير فى مواقف معينة بقى 
زى عيد جوازكم عيد ميلادك عيد الحب عيد شم النسيم :fun_lol:
بس الظروف والمحيط بيخليها مش باستمرار 
هاتيلى رجل فيكى يا جمهورية مصر العالمية 
كل يوم بيقول لمراته كلام حب وغزل تلاقيش 
هو هيشوف شغله ولا هيقولك كلام رومانسى :mus13:
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> نهاركم اسود علشان جوزك عملك نسكافية يبقى رومانسى دنا جوزى خارق على كدا اوقات يخرجنى فى مكان هادى  واوقات شموع والجو ده



آآآميرنا  انتى ليكى اد ايه متجوزة حبيبتى  اعرف بس من البداية علشان نتفق ومنعقدش بعضينا  هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههه شوفتى بقى فعلا على ما تعوديه على اى حاجة عاوزاه يعملها
> اكيد مش بيموتوا وبتفضل موجوده بس مش بتظهر غير فى مواقف معينة بقى
> زى عيد جوازكم عيد ميلادك عيد الحب عيد شم النسيم :fun_lol:
> بس الظروف والمحيط بيخليها مش باستمرار
> ...




قوللها يا رورو علشان شكلها كده هتخلينى اقوم امسك فى خنااق الراجل الطيب جوزى هههههه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى مش كلكم كدا زى الاتنين دول تغيرو على اختكم ومراتكم لاا
> ايوا بس برضو هى بتكون تعبانة ومحتاجة انك تكون رومانسى معاها اكتر من الاول لانى هى بتكون مضغوطة اعصاب وجسدى من شغل البيت لطلباته خصوصا لو اول بيبى بتكون اصلا مش فهماله وتاعب اعصابها وانتا تيجى تكمل عليها



طبعا كل شخص له طبيعته وشخصيته ..
بس أنا مستغرب بصراحه من حكاية يغير على أخته ومايغرش على مراته !!! هو أساسا يعنى راجل مايغرش على مراته ؟؟ ما علينا ..
فى موضوع الرومانسية ده عندك حق فعلا لأن الراجل بيبقى عارف أن مراته محتاجه فعلا تحس بحب وأهتمام الزوج ويعبر بده فى كلام قبل الافعال لأن الست عموما بتحب كلمات الاهتمام والأطراء والأعجاب لكن للأسف الراجل أهتماماته الحياتية والعملية بتطغى عليه .. وبيبقى من المفروض فى تفهم من الطرفين يعنى الزوجة مش تتلكك على كل كبيرة وصغيرة وتحاول تقدر ظروف الزوج والمسئوليات اللى عليه وأن كل اللى بيعمله عشان خاطر البيت والمفروض من الزوج يحاول من كل فترة للتانية يغير المود شوية ويعبر عن مشاعره تجاه زوجته ومش يبقى كل الحياة شغل ومشاكل وبس .. يعنى الموضوع عاوز تعاون شوية ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معلش تلاقيه بيكون زعلان منك علشان سيباه لوحده
> يعنى اعد مأموص منك وهيغسلك مواعين كمان :new6:


*ههههههههههههههه ده تلاقيه بيقول بركة يا جامع 
اهو الرجل يرتاح من خلقتى يومين 
*​



ميرنا قال:


> نهاركم اسود علشان جوزك عملك نسكافية يبقى رومانسى دنا جوزى خارق على كدا اوقات يخرجنى فى مكان هادى  واوقات شموع والجو ده


*ده اقصى ما عندنا يا روحى علشان كدا مظقططين هههههههه 
ايون لو انتى لسة فى اول سنة جواز او التانية *
*ده شىء طبيعى 
احب اطمنك بس 
اننا كنا كدا بيخرجونا اه والمصحف 
دلوقتى تقعدى فى البيت عشرتاشر ساعة 
ولو قولتيله يلا نخرج 
يبصلك بصة بلهاء كدا :thnk0001:
ويقولك قومى اعمليلى شاااى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> قوللها يا رورو علشان شكلها كده هتخلينى اقوم امسك فى خنااق الراجل الطيب جوزى هههههه


*لا يا حبيبتى معلشى الطيب احسن
انتى تقومى تقوليله نفسى اشب نسكافيه من ايدك يا حبيبى 
لو عملك خلالاص افراج 
لو مارضيش شوفى شغلك معاه هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا يا حبيبتى معلشى الطيب احسن*
> *انتى تقومى تقوليله نفسى اشب نسكافيه من ايدك يا حبيبى *
> *لو عملك خلالاص افراج *
> *لو مارضيش شوفى شغلك معاه هههههههههه *​


 
ههههههه يادى الحوسة ماهو ساعات بيكون تعبان وجاى من اشغل مصدع يعنى المفروض انا اللى اعمل  
اقولك انا اخليها فى الويك اند لما يكون اجازة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههه يادى الحوسة ماهو ساعات بيكون تعبان وجاى من اشغل مصدع يعنى المفروض انا اللى اعمل
> اقولك انا اخليها فى الويك اند لما يكون اجازة ههههه


*النبى طيبة قلبنا دى اللى جيبانا ورا :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى طيبة قلبنا دى اللى جيبانا ورا :fun_lol:*​


 
ماهو كمان مش معقولة يعنى الراجل يجى البيت يرتاح يلاقى موشحات الرحمة يا جماعة الرحمة كفاية  الشغل ومشاكل الشغل 
وبعدين الرومانسية موجودة موجودة احنا بس اللى ساعات بنتلكك وعاوزين نفضل طول العمر زى المخطوبين
وده طبعا صعب  لانه خلاص بتكونوا متجوزين وفى بيت واحد وزهقانين من بعض قصدى يعنى متعودين على بعض
فلازم الرومانسية تختلف شوية عن ايام الخطوبة


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههه شوفتى بقى فعلا على ما تعوديه على اى حاجة عاوزاه يعملها
> اكيد مش بيموتوا وبتفضل موجوده بس مش بتظهر غير فى مواقف معينة بقى
> زى عيد جوازكم عيد ميلادك عيد الحب عيد شم النسيم :fun_lol:
> بس الظروف والمحيط بيخليها مش باستمرار
> ...


لا والنعمة فى بس انتو مش مركزين :new8:
لا يقول اهم من الشغل طبعا معودتيهوش لييييييييييه :smil15:


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> آآآميرنا  انتى ليكى اد ايه متجوزة حبيبتى  اعرف بس من البداية علشان نتفق ومنعقدش بعضينا  هههههههههههههه


لا هو بنسبالكم مش كتير انا بقالى سنة و 7 شهور بس فعلا عودته على كداا


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ماهو كمان مش معقولة يعنى الراجل يجى البيت يرتاح يلاقى موشحات الرحمة يا جماعة الرحمة كفاية  الشغل ومشاكل الشغل
> وبعدين الرومانسية موجودة موجودة احنا بس اللى ساعات بنتلكك وعاوزين نفضل طول العمر زى المخطوبين
> وده طبعا صعب  لانه خلاص بتكونوا متجوزين وفى بيت واحد وزهقانين من بعض قصدى يعنى متعودين على بعض
> فلازم الرومانسية تختلف شوية عن ايام الخطوبة


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> طبعا كل شخص له طبيعته وشخصيته ..
> بس أنا مستغرب بصراحه من حكاية يغير على أخته ومايغرش على مراته !!! هو أساسا يعنى راجل مايغرش على مراته ؟؟ ما علينا ..
> فى موضوع الرومانسية ده عندك حق فعلا لأن الراجل بيبقى عارف أن مراته محتاجه فعلا تحس بحب وأهتمام الزوج ويعبر بده فى كلام قبل الافعال لأن الست عموما بتحب كلمات الاهتمام والأطراء والأعجاب لكن للأسف الراجل أهتماماته الحياتية والعملية بتطغى عليه .. وبيبقى من المفروض فى تفهم من الطرفين يعنى الزوجة مش تتلكك على كل كبيرة وصغيرة وتحاول تقدر ظروف الزوج والمسئوليات اللى عليه وأن كل اللى بيعمله عشان خاطر البيت والمفروض من الزوج يحاول من كل فترة للتانية يغير المود شوية ويعبر عن مشاعره تجاه زوجته ومش يبقى كل الحياة شغل ومشاكل وبس .. يعنى الموضوع عاوز تعاون شوية ..


غير كدا هى لما بتبقى مضغوطة اوى بتبقى محتاجة كلمة حلوة بس بامانة بكلمة هتلاقيها شغاله زى الحمار بس تلاقيه مقدر ومراعيها


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ده تلاقيه بيقول بركة يا جامع
> اهو الرجل يرتاح من خلقتى يومين
> *
> 
> ...


وليه متبقاش دايمة ليه اول سنة او اتنين بس و الموضوع كلو كسر روتين من فترة لفترة تجديد حياة مش اكتر علشان انتو الاتنين متملوش


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> غير كدا هى لما بتبقى مضغوطة اوى بتبقى محتاجة كلمة حلوة بس بامانة بكلمة هتلاقيها شغاله زى الحمار بس تلاقيه مقدر ومراعيها



بأيدك فى الكلام ده ..


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> لا هو بنسبالكم مش كتير انا بقالى سنة و 7 شهور بس فعلا عودته على كداا



طيب تعالى لما اعقدك انا بقا شوية ههههههههههههه
سنة و شهور دى انا مكنتش بأعد فى البيت اصلا كانت حياتنا علطول رحلات 
تبع الكنيسة ومطروح وبور سعيد  والمنصورة
ويوم عيد ميلادى كنت بعمل احتفال فى البيت واعزم العيلة وانا وهو بليل متاخر نحتفل بيه فى اى مكان رومانسى برة
والمحروسة تحديدا لو انتى من اسكندرية
كان معانا كارنية المعمورة كل جمعة او حد بعد القداس نروح نفطر هناك ونرجع الضهر ... اسكتى اسكتى متفكرنييييييش هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> وليه متبقاش دايمة ليه اول سنة او اتنين بس و الموضوع كلو كسر روتين من فترة لفترة تجديد حياة مش اكتر علشان انتو الاتنين متملوش


*طب ماهو انتى بتبقى عاوزة تغيرى وتخرجى 
بس مين يخرجك بقى 
ماهو فعلا لازم يبقى فى كسر للروتين ان شالله كل فترة 
بس اوقات الرجل مش بيبقى شايف ده 
كتير رجالة تقول اليت مكانها البيت 
فسح ايه وبتاع ايه :act19::act19::act19:
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب ماهو انتى بتبقى عاوزة تغيرى وتخرجى *
> *بس مين يخرجك بقى *
> *ماهو فعلا لازم يبقى فى كسر للروتين ان شالله كل فترة *
> *بس اوقات الرجل مش بيبقى شايف ده *
> ...


 
لالالا ه الحق يتقال الحكاية مش كده هو لو الظروف تسمح ومفيش مشغوليات هو نفسه هيحب يخرج ويغير جو  اصلا هو بيكون عاوز كده لكن خلاص بقا فى ارتباطات وحياة ليها نمطها مينفعش كل دماغك وحياتك توقف على الخروجات والفسح
اصلا جوزى مبيحبش اعدت البيت ويحب الخروج
لكن شغله صعب بيشتغل فى مكان  الشغل فيه طحن الجمارك
غنى عن التعريف و بيرجع البيت على اخره فمبيكونش فى فرصة يفكر حتى يخرج
مقدرش انا اقول لواحد راجع بيته الساعة 6 يلا بينا نخرج


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طيب تعالى لما اعقدك انا بقا شوية ههههههههههههه
> سنة و شهور دى انا مكنتش بأعد فى البيت اصلا كانت حياتنا علطول رحلات
> تبع الكنيسة ومطروح وبور سعيد  والمنصورة
> ويوم عيد ميلادى كنت بعمل احتفال فى البيت واعزم العيلة وانا وهو بليل متاخر نحتفل بيه فى اى مكان رومانسى برة
> ...


انتى مش فهمانى انا مشكلتى مع مايكل ميسبنيش انزل لوحدى ابدا وانا قبل الجواز متعودة انزل انا واصحابى نروح الخدمة نخرج لكن هو بيخرجنى بس معله مع اهلى اهله انما مع اصحابى او لوحدى لاا دا غير انى ممشيش علشان اروح عند بابا بابا يجى ياخدنى انا مركبش موصلات واروح 
لكن هو حرام من وقت لتانى يخرجنى فى رمضان او الضحية بنسافر 
بس انا ببقى عاوز انزل مع اصحابى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالالا ه الحق يتقال الحكاية مش كده هو لو الظروف تسمح ومفيش مشغوليات هو نفسه هيحب يخرج ويغير جو  اصلا هو بيكون عاوز كده لكن خلاص بقا فى ارتباطات وحياة ليها نمطها مينفعش كل دماغك وحياتك توقف على الخروجات والفسح
> اصلا جوزى مبيحبش اعدت البيت ويحب الخروج
> لكن شغله صعب بيشتغل فى مكان  الشغل فيه طحن الجمارك
> غنى عن التعريف و بيرجع البيت على اخره فمبيكونش فى فرصة يفكر حتى يخرج
> مقدرش انا اقول لواحد راجع بيته الساعة 6 يلا بينا نخرج



*الكلام زى ما بتقولى لو هو بيحب الخروج ولو ما بيحبش بقى 
يبقى ايه الحل هتقولى عاوزة اخرج مش هيخرجك 
وكمان لو شغله صعب ومافيش وقت 
بس مش هتبقى مشكلة لو اخد اجازة يوم وخرجنا حتى كل اسبوعين مرة 
الموضوع فعلا محتاج تعاون من الاتنين 
 قلبتوا علينا المواجع :t19:
*​ 


ميرنا قال:


> انتى مش فهمانى انا مشكلتى مع مايكل ميسبنيش انزل لوحدى ابدا وانا قبل الجواز متعودة انزل انا واصحابى نروح الخدمة نخرج لكن هو بيخرجنى بس معله مع اهلى اهله انما مع اصحابى او لوحدى لاا دا غير انى ممشيش علشان اروح عند بابا بابا يجى ياخدنى انا مركبش موصلات واروح
> لكن هو حرام من وقت لتانى يخرجنى فى رمضان او الضحية بنسافر
> بس انا ببقى عاوز انزل مع اصحابى


*هههههههههههههههههه 
نفس ذات مشكلتى 
بس زى ما قولتلك على ما تعوديه انا كنت زيك كدا 
فى بداية الجواز ما بينزلنيش لوحدى حتى عند ماما هى قريبة منى جدا 
بس كان لازم يودينى ويرجع يخدنى تقريبا كلهم كدا فى اول الجواز 
بالنسبة للخروج مع اصحابك عوديه قوليله انا محتاجة مرة كل فترة حتى 
اخرج مع اصحابى لو نزلتى معاهم مرة هيتعود 
ولو طلبتى بعد كدا هيوافق 
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> انتى مش فهمانى انا مشكلتى مع مايكل ميسبنيش انزل لوحدى ابدا وانا قبل الجواز متعودة انزل انا واصحابى نروح الخدمة نخرج لكن هو بيخرجنى بس معله مع اهلى اهله انما مع اصحابى او لوحدى لاا دا غير انى ممشيش علشان اروح عند بابا بابا يجى ياخدنى انا مركبش موصلات واروح
> لكن هو حرام من وقت لتانى يخرجنى فى رمضان او الضحية بنسافر
> بس انا ببقى عاوز انزل مع اصحابى


 
بصى دا طبيعى وكلنا كنا كده مع الوقت هتلاقيه يتساهل شوية بشوية
خدى بالك كمان هو معاه حق الوضع فى الشارع مش كويس
حطى نفسك مكانه وهتلاقى نفسك تتقبلى الوضع
هو خايف عليكى مش اكتر من كده ومن اللى بيشفوه بره البيت بيكونوا قلقوين جدا


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الكلام زى ما بتقولى لو هو بيحب الخروج ولو ما بيحبش بقى
> يبقى ايه الحل هتقولى عاوزة اخرج مش هيخرجك
> وكمان لو شغله صعب ومافيش وقت
> بس مش هتبقى مشكلة لو اخد اجازة يوم وخرجنا حتى كل اسبوعين مرة
> ...


عارفة يا رورو جربت كل الحيل فى الموضوع ده كل ما يخطر على بالك خناق سهوكة عياط  زعل مفيش اى حاجة جايبة معاه اللى فى دماغة فى دماغة حتى انى ابات عند بابا لاا برضو بقوله طاب اروح خلوة مش هقولك قالى ايه اكيد انتى عارفة :new6:


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بصى دا طبيعى وكلنا كنا كده مع الوقت هتلاقيه يتساهل شوية بشوية
> خدى بالك كمان هو معاه حق الوضع فى الشارع مش كويس
> حطى نفسك مكانه وهتلاقى نفسك تتقبلى الوضع
> هو خايف عليكى مش اكتر من كده ومن اللى بيشفوه بره البيت بيكونوا قلقوين جدا


طاب انتى عارفة انا بحس انى مع الوقت بيزيد ميقلش شده فى الموضوع دا بيزيد مش بيرخى انا كنت بخدم بطلت علشان هو مش فاضى يودينى ولا بيسيبنى انزل لوحدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> عارفة يا رورو جربت كل الحيل فى الموضوع ده كل ما يخطر على بالك خناق سهوكة عياط  زعل مفيش اى حاجة جايبة معاه اللى فى دماغة فى دماغة حتى انى ابات عند بابا لاا برضو بقوله طاب اروح خلوة مش هقولك قالى ايه اكيد انتى عارفة :new6:


*ههههههههههههههه 
مجربة بس انا ما بملش كنت بحاول واحاول واحاول لحد ما جيه فى مرة وافق 
بس المهم متزنيش ع طول يعنى اديله اجازة لحد ما ينسى انك طلبتى 
وبعد كدا انزلى بالتقيل واطلبى تانى ههههههههههههه 
معلشى هما بيبقى فى الاول الموضوع صعب عليهم ومش بيتقبلوا بسهولة 
بس هيجى اليوم اللى هيوافق فيه وبكرة افكرك :new8:
اكيد عارفة قالك ايه :mus13:
*​


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> طاب انتى عارفة انا بحس انى مع الوقت بيزيد ميقلش شده فى الموضوع دا بيزيد مش بيرخى انا كنت بخدم بطلت علشان هو مش فاضى يودينى ولا بيسيبنى انزل لوحدى


 

بصى بقا الحكاية دى نصيحتى ليكى  انك متستسلميش
اتكلمى معاه مره واثنين وعشرة حاولى تقنعيه وتطمنيه يعنى مثلا لو قلقان من نزولك لوحدك  اتفقى مع واحدة من اصحابك تعدى عليكى وتنزلوا سوا ودا مبدئيا علشان يطمن ويوافق
لو قبلتى بالوضع ده هتلاقى نفسك مع الوقت مبتخرجيش من البيت لوحدك مش لانه هو عاوز كده لانك انتى اتعودتى على كده
وفى الحالة دى انتى هتتعبى وهو كمان هيتعب لانه
هيجى عليكى يوم تكونى ملزمة تنزلى تعملى اى مشوار ضرورى وهو فى شغله مثلا هتتصرفى ازاى ؟؟؟
حاولى تتناقشى معاه بهدوء ومتحسسيهوش انها مسألة حياة  او موت وانك لازم تعملى كده لالالا خالص دا هيجيب نتيجة عكسية
انتى فهميه ان كده انا نفسيتى هتتعب من اعدت البيت ولو قلقان ممكن نحاول نشوف حل وسط يخليك مطمن ويخلينى انا انزل من البيت اخرج اعمل مشاويرى  اروح خدمتى


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

انا بمل بصرحة وبزهق وزهقت من كتر زنى فى الموضوع يكاد يكون الياس تملكنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بصى بقا الحكاية دى نصيحتى ليكى  انك متستسلميش
> اتكلمى معاه مره واثنين وعشرة حاولى تقنعيه وتطمنيه يعنى مثلا لو قلقان من نزولك لوحدك  اتفقى مع واحدة من اصحابك تعدى عليكى وتنزلوا سوا ودا مبدئيا علشان يطمن ويوافق
> لو قبلتى بالوضع ده هتلاقى نفسك مع الوقت مبتخرجيش من البيت لوحدك مش لانه هو عاوز كده لانك انتى اتعودتى على كده
> وفى الحالة دى انتى هتتعبى وهو كمان هيتعب لانه
> ...






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع عنوانه سؤال للرجال 
وما شاء الله 45 مشاركه منهم 6 بس رجالي


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الموضوع عنوانه سؤال للرجال
> وما شاء الله 45 مشاركه منهم 6 بس رجالي


اللهم لا حسد يساتر يارب


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> انا بمل بصرحة وبزهق وزهقت من كتر زنى فى الموضوع يكاد يكون الياس تملكنى


 
ههههه انت لسه عملتى حاجة طيب لو اقولك مش هتصدقى 
انا ادت اول 10 سنين جواز على الحال ده بس انا كنت بقتنع بكلامه
و علشان مكنش ليا اصدقاء وهو دايما بيكون متواجد معايا  فكنت معتمدة عليه اعتماد كلى  
بس مع الوقت ندمت ونفسيتى تعبت لما كنت اتحط فى موقف انى انزل وسط البلد مثلا لوحدى وابقا مضطرة ا نتظر لما هو يفضالى

انا اسكندرانيه ابا عن جد ومتعلمة نشكر ربنا وكنت بشتغل فى شركة كبيرة  بس مع الوقت اتقيدت بالبيت يعنى مثلا مبقتش اعرف اروح محطة الرمل لوحدى  ولا الكنيسة  ولا حتى مدرسة العيال لو حصل وكنت مضطرة اروح مع انها وسط البلد مش بعيدة

وقتها اكتشفت الخيبة اللى بقيت فيها وهو بقا زعلان اكتر منى
لانه لازم تعرفى تعتمدى على نفسك ولازم تكون عندك جرأة تخرجى لوحدك لو لزم الامر
متزهقيش وحاولى  تلاقى حلول وسط ليكى وله علشان يطمن لخروجك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> اللهم لا حسد يساتر يارب



انا احسد 
ازعل منك كده هههههه


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا احسد
> ازعل منك كده هههههه


 
يا ابنى انت متجوز ؟؟؟

روح وتعالى لما تتجوز الموضوع ده للمتزوجين فقط :new6::new6:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا ابنى انت متجوز ؟؟؟
> 
> روح وتعالى لما تتجوز الموضوع ده للمتزوجين فقط :new6::new6:



جواز ؟
سنين ونص واجيلك


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> جواز ؟
> سنين ونص واجيلك


 

هههههههههههه انا بقول كده برضو


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2014)

*بصى يا ميرنا 

أنا لسة شايفة موضوعك دلوقتى و ما كونتش هأكتب تعليق بصراحة 

قولت أستنى الرجالة بما إن الموضوع للرجالة

لاقيت 3 بس دخلوا و أوضحوا تعجبهم من هذا التصرف

فإذا أذنتى لى هأكتب ليه الأزواج دول بيعملوا كدة : هأكتب (لو إنتى عايزة تفسير يعنى )*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

اكتب يا كبير منغير استذان طبعا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> اكتب يا كبير منغير استذان طبعا



*

ربنا يخليكى : كلك ذوق

أقولك يا ستى 

هو إحتمال يكون موقف من الاتنين 

الموقف الأول :

فيه كلام متوجه ليه من عيلته مباشرة و بيقولوا له : 
روح شوف مراتك لابسة إيه 
(مثلا يعنى - الواحد مش عايز يقول كل التعبيرات اللى ممكن تتقال- فى المنتدى يعنى) 





هنا بقى بيبقى الموضوع تلقيح كلام لعائلته : ما تشوفوا بنتكوا لابسة إيه :new6::new6::new6: 
نفسه يقولهم : بنتك هتبقى رقاصة يا بو سوسو









الموقف التانى :

إنه مش قادر يقول لمراته عيب تلبسى كدة : فبيقولها لأخته قدام مراته (يمكن تفهم لوحدها) 





هو بأة مش قادر ليه ؟؟؟
إسأليه 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## ميرنا (22 يونيو 2014)

معتقدش انى ارجالة فى مصر كدا يعنى قال يعنى هيخاف على مشاعرها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> معتقدش انى ارجالة فى مصر كدا يعنى قال يعنى هيخاف على مشاعرها



*لا هو مش خوف عل مشاعرها نوهائى

هو تلقييييييييييح كلام 

يعنى فى الموقف الأول : هو راضى بلبسها و كل حاجة و فى نفس الوقت بيقول لأهله : مالكمش دعوة

فى الموقف التانى : هو مش راضى بلبسها لكن خايف يقول لها​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا هو مش خوف عل مشاعرها نوهائى
> 
> هو تلقييييييييييح كلام
> 
> ...



*و مش خايف يقول لها عشان مشاعرها لااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أنا ما أقصدش خايف على مشاعرها

أنا أقصد خايف منها​*


----------



## تيمو (22 يونيو 2014)

الرجالة دوول طبيعي أوي، وبمزحوا مع بعض ... 




> (البسي اللي انتي عايزاه لكن مش علي حساب كرامتي )




كرامتك متوقفة على لباس فتاة، مهما كانت درجة قرابتها لك؟ ولو كان فهمي لهذه العبارة صح، إيه فرقت (كرامتي) عن (شرفي) يعني بالمختصر، إيه فرق تفكيرك عن تفكير أي ((ذكر)) شرقي.

الصراحة يا ميرنا، أستغرب يعني كيف ما اتسغربتيش من التعليق ده واستغربتي من موقف طبيعي بحصل بين أي شبيْن علاقتهم -متينة وحميمة- جداً. 

بس برضو أتمنى أكون فاهم غلط


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 يونيو 2014)

*اعتقد الموضوع راجع للتربيه يعنى لو هو من اسره متمسكه بموضوع اللبس 
هيبقى العادى بتاعه كده لكن الغلط فين بقى 
لما يكون هو تربيته كده ويروح يتجوز واحده من الاول بتلبس براحتها دى تربيتها كده 
يبقى بعد كده ما يقدرش يقولها اللبسى محتشم لانه قبل ما يتجوزها وهى كده 
فتقوله انا لبسى كده من الاول وتنكد عليه وهو مش ناقص 
فزى ما قالت ايرينى يقوم ايه بقى يزعق مع اخته علشان الهانم تحس 
اضرب المربوط يخاف السايب 
فى رجاله معقده وفى نفس الوقت تلفت نظرها اللى بتلبس ....براحتها 
وفى رجاله كتير  بتتعرف تختار صح 
موضوع جميل ميرنا نتمنى نسمع اراء رجاله اكتر علشان نفهم *


----------

